# G0519 Powered Z Axis



## matzo (Jan 7, 2020)

Here are some pictures of my Grizzly 5019 Z powered axis. Not a lot different than others posted here other than I used the bolts that attach the column to the mill base to hold the mounting bracket, eliminating the need to drill into the column. I used a piece 1/4"x 1 1/2" angle iron  and a 1/4" steel plate for the mounting plate. The box above the motor contains the capacitor as well as the momentary On-Off-On switch. Bodine 1/12 HP  115 vac Gear Motor, 90RPM, 45 INLB torque.


----------

